
Gordon Brown: Wiring a web for global good - Anon84
http://www.ted.com/talks/gordon_brown.html
======
Ardit20
You gota like the guy, maybe he did save the world seeing as Financial Times
is being optimistic about a recovery this year.

A global society however is not achieved by rhetorics and heart felt stories
of children. China, a country with 2 billion people has only 300 million users
on the internet, compare this with America or Britain which has almost 100%
internet access. Not to mention the censuring of the internet by the Chinese
government, and recently we heard by the German government also.

The internet is mostly English. You are able to find original articles in
renown peer reviewed journals on about everything, but mostly in English.
Unless we can improve our automatic translating technology, the whole world
misses these advancement in knowledge, and falls behind, creating a virtual
environment of haves and have nots which mirrors rather well the real world.

Yes we should have stooped Rwanda and Sudan, but Iraq had oil. In a world like
ours where government is governed by corporations rather than people, what is
sane to do will always fall behind what is most profitable in the short term.
This government has given billions to banks, yet there are so many young
people who would do with some of that money at the interest that the bank got
them. These young people are the ones who create a global society by improving
the translating technologies, by improving the cables through bringing
competition and innovation. This government is doing nothing to help these
young people, it is instead left to Prince Charles to fill this gap and
although his trust may be doing a good job, the funds available are minimal.

Trade might have gone global, but a global society is in its very infancy and
we need the government to support it with concrete policies and not rhetorics
and heart felt stories.

~~~
kierank
_China, a country with 2 billion people has only 300 million users on the
internet, compare this with America or Britain which has almost 100% internet
access._

You're getting confused between availability of internet access and the actual
usage of the internet. It turns out here in the UK 25-30% of the population
don't care about using the internet or aren't aware of its benefits.

